# Handel Vs. Gladiator



## Drayhn (Sep 16, 2010)

This is my first post in what seems like an intersting forum. :trp:

I am studying Handels sarabande in D minor in college.

Check this out.
It really reminded me of this, the theme to gladiator 




Handels Sarabande -->


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

now that you connected the two I see a similarity. But heck, Hans Zimmer steals stuff anyway.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Shocking, Hanz Zimmer's deficit was proven again....


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Great connection, Drayhn. I bet you could do a harmonic analysis that shows how the two line up very closely. 

The Handel sarabande actually seems to be a cousin to a very prevalent Baroque harmonic-routine called "La Folia." You may find some nice film music examples of that too if you search long enough (hint hint Vangelis)


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

There's also a part of the Gladiator score that sounds pretty close to Mars from Holst's Planets.

But I wouldn't say Zimmer is stealing anything from the Handel piece. Sharing a similar chord progression won't stand up as plagiarism in a court of law.

Handel was pretty well educated in the area of plagiarism, seeing as he was accused of undertaking bit of it during his lifetime. And that was stealing off his contemporaries, not someone who's been dead for a couple of hundred years.

We all know what Stravinsky had to say about this kind of thing.:tiphat:


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Stravinsky didn't plagiarise, he sampled.


----------

